# 2010 Dodge Ram R/T Budget Upgrade



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally talked the wife into letting me get a "muscle" truck. The R/T comes with so many options that you really can't want for much. I enjoy the stock head unit, and the Alpine factory upgrade has a decent sound to it. So I'm just going to start with replacing the speakers and adding a dedicated subwoofer. 

*The equipment list:*

Rainbow Germanium components - Will be wiring the left and right dash speakers into the tweeter inputs of these. 

Vifa TG9FD-10-04 fullrange - This is replacing the center channel speaker.

Focal 33A 13" subwoofer - building a 3.10 cu.ft. box tuned to 34hz for this.

Blaupunkt THA 1250PnP amp - really liked the harness that you could get for these, will help retain that "factory" look I'm going for.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Started with the door panels, added a bit of Second Skin Damplifier Pro I had leftover over from my previous Ram project, then made baffles for the 6.5" mids:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dash speakers were a bit tricky for me. I'm not a huge fan of tweeters facing towards me or being up real high, but they just worked in this truck being aimed slightly off axis towards the rear cargo light. First two ideas failed, then it hit me! "Tweeter pods" would work, but how? . . . took the dog for a walk and that's when this idea hit me:


Collected some "junk" I had laying around:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I love leftovers. Right on.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hoping to get the center channel mounted and driver's side door done this week, then start on the subwoofer box this weekend. 

What I really like is the simplicity of the stock Alpine setup. The center channel, dash, and rear speakers are already crossed at 80Hz and up, the door speakers play 20Hz up to 1500Hz. It's perfect! I'm just going to splice the rear speakers into the front door wires, and then tap into the front door wires for the subwoofer.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Also post pics of the truck please.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well... ok. Since you twisted my arm and all!

Here she is the morning I picked her up:





































This is how she sits now, I just bought these tires three weeks before so hated to get rid of them. Saving up for a set of the black SRT-10 rims to replace these:


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

"I'm just going to splice the rear speakers into the front door wires, and then tap into the front door wires for the subwoofer. "

not to sound ignorant, but what would be the purpose of splicing everything into the same area?(ie: front door wires)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

cadaver said:


> not to sound ignorant, but what would be the purpose of splicing everything into the same area?(ie: front door wires)


Well the front door speakers are crossed to play lower than the rear corner speakers. Since the rear corner speakers are already filtered at 80hz and up, that works out perfect for my mids. So I'm simply "swapping" the wires.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rainbow, and focal sound like a budget build to me


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Rainbow, and focal sound like a budget build to me


This is true... but it's only because I have exactly $353 in all the equipment listed above:

Blaupunkt amp and wiring harness - $140

Vifa TG9FD-10-04 - $28

Focal 33A sub - $85

Rainbow Germaniums - $100


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

thats not bad at all then. I retract my previous statement :thumbsup:

and that truck is hella sexy. I wish I could afford a new vehicle right now


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good in white. I really like the new body style and **** load room behind the seat for being a standard cab.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! That room behind the seats is about the only reason I'm trying not to buy a new subwoofer. 3.10 cu.ft. just seemed massive, but that's what WinISD recommended. Most of the enclosure will be behind the driver's seat. It's a pain to get that seat to move forward anyways, so that will be fine. Behind the center console is where the magic will happen.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What's everyone thoughts on going even MORE budget. Perhaps replace the mids with those Peerless SDS 6 1/2" for $10 at Parts Express and then two more of the Vifa TG9FD-10-04 to replace all the dash speakers...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll buy your rainbows for $10 each so you can finance the Peerless SDS's

You're Welcome


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I appreciate that! Thank you!


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

I like your equipment but put the stock wheels back on, those black ones now are hideous.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

CarbonDetails said:


> I like your equipment but put the stock wheels back on, those black ones now are hideous.


You ain't lying there. Unfortunately the wife had a say on on these... but I'm on the path to correcting it.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

chithead said:


> Well the front door speakers are crossed to play lower than the rear corner speakers. Since the rear corner speakers are already filtered at 80hz and up, that works out perfect for my mids. So I'm simply "swapping" the wires.


so, would this imply a possible three-way front? or, would the rears be used as mid-bass reinforcement?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The rears are really just mid-bass reinforcement for what I'm trying to do. You could do a three-way front, but the driver would either need to naturally roll-off at higher frequencies or a passive crossover would be needed.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

ah, gotcha. would you add something along the lines of the $10 jobs you mentioned earlier at the four corners or leave the rainbows in place and supplement with these?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Right now with my plans changing, I'm thinking about putting the $10 Peerless at the original midbass location, maybe bring the rear wires up to a kick panel mounted 4", then the three 3.5" fullrange in the dash. 

Just some thoughts I've got kicking around, nothing in stone yet.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll have to get some pictures added. Ended up going with the Peerless 835004 in the doors, Dayton RS100-4 in the dash corners, and one Vifa TG9FD-10-04 replacing the center channel. I think it's the closest I've been to actually enjoying a system in a very long time. A very natural sound, nice warm tones, could almost be considered flat, but I haven't tried any EQ'ing yet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So, you by any chance willing to part with the stock rims?I'd even do a partial trade with my stock 17's so you'd have something to put back on it when you sell it. Longshot I know but those rims are sexy as hell.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol actually I was willing to part with them. They went on my 2008 when it was traded in!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder how much they cost from the factory? Oh wait, TO EGAY I GO!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Heck yeah, those Sport wheels are nice, especially with the white letter tires on there. I'm looking at a set of 22" right now though that should provide a nice throwback to the classic Muscle Car era yet has the modern big rim look.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

So you are tweeter-less right now? I've read that the Daytons are worthless above 6-7k...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Tweeterless and loving it! The Vifa seems to take care of the high end snap pretty well. 

Contemplating some 0.10mh inductors on the Daytons... but only if more adjustments are needed later on.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How did you get the RS100's in the dash corners? Are you using pods or stock holes? The flange of a 3" seemed to measure too big when I was toying with installing a pair that size. Or maybe I'm thinking large format tweeters were what were undoable with their 4"+ diameterWill have to measure again just in case I want to see about running the berrilium 3" H-Audio has coming out. Mark told me I'd run them just like the x2's and never feel like top end is lacking. My x2's do an incredible job with crossing lower than a traditional large format dome with great dynamics and air up top.

Got to thinking the sport rims might not look right on my silver quad. Either way I go I'd have to have ones that would come on a Ram from the factory. I'm really picky about that stuff.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I would love to have the SRT-10 22" rims, but those are really getting played out. 

The RS-100's took a bit of massaging, but if you set them at the right angle, they will pop into place. I still need to fill a tiny hole that is above the flange now, but they fit very snug. I'm going to put some foam weather stripping down as well to help seal the gap.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Chithead: Did you dampen any *behind the door card *the original 6x9 is/was mounted & does the card serve/replace a typical vapor barrier?


The sport rims look killer on my 2010 silver quad, but the 20" SRT-10's would bring it up a notch.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I did not dampen any behind it. Seems to be pretty stout from the factory. I did put some deadener all around the speaker cutout on the inside and around the metal bar for the window guide, but then all other deadener has been external. The panel is where most of the rattles are coming from. Right near the speaker grille, it is creating one nasty buzz!


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

chithead said:


> I did not dampen any behind it. Seems to be *pretty stout from the factory*. I did put some deadener all around the speaker cutout on the inside and around the metal bar for the window guide, but then all other deadener has been external. The *panel* is where most of the rattles are coming from. Right *near* the *speaker grille*, it is creating one nasty buzz!


Hmm...Kinda makes me wonder if what you did, plus some extra deadener and or ensolite around the main panel (where speaker grill is located) may be all thats required as opposed to the typical recommendations of layers and layers of deadener...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be glad to let you know shortly! I cut out some new baffles that are thinner for the mids, and will be deadening the door panel.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

chithead said:


>


Thanks for the pics!!! This is a great idea , i was going to mount my tweets up high and visible but now i think ill try this .


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No problem! It was rather crude, but worked for what I was wanting to try out.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, ok... new plan. 

Researching some new dash speaker options... but pretty well set on Diamond Hex 5.25" mids in the front doors, Diamond M3 8" subs in kick panel/floor enclosures. Tried that setup out tonight and it was fan-friggin-tastic. Couldn't believe that much detail and authority could happen from a subless setup. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!!!! Sounds like things are turning out great! Love your truck... We don't get those here in the Philippines...

Keep the pics and posts coming!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you!

Might be changing some locations of the drivers, but so far the 5 1/4" mids and 8" subs are just phenomenal for the midbass and midrange on my front stage. I can't believe I never tried this earlier. Highly recommended... 



NoelSibs said:


> Wow!!!! Sounds like things are turning out great! Love your truck... We don't get those here in the Philippines...
> 
> Keep the pics and posts coming!


Thank you for the kind words! Ordered some new wheels yesterday and will be making some other minor changes to the exterior. A Mopar club I joined was invited to Richard Petty's custom fab shop last weekend for a small car show, talking to the craftsman over there has inspired me to take the R/T in a different direction.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

can't wait to see the photos of the 8's in the floor! Did you mount the 5.25 to the stock door card or make new baffles?

Custom wheels or a set of the older SRT wheels?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

trigg007 said:


> can't wait to see the photos of the 8's in the floor! Did you mount the 5.25 to the stock door card or make new baffles?
> 
> Custom wheels or a set of the older SRT wheels?


SRT-10 wheels powdercoated gunmetal grey! Should be much better than those things that are on there now. 

I have tried almost every application I can think of, and short of cutting the floor pan like BigRed did, getting those 8" under there without interfering with the pedals is a challenge. 

I have a theory to play around with tonight, might be fabbing up some new baffles and putting them in the doors. That would of course require hacking up the door panels... which I haven't done before. But it would be mucho easier than cutting up the floor!


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello I am curious could you take pictures or provide info on amount of behind the seat room the Regular cab Sport-R/T Dodge has?

Im looking to sell my Silverado and was thinking of the new Ram and just curious if it has alot of room behind the seat.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

If you mean enough room for a 6 cu.ft. box that houses two 15" subs... then yes, there is a lot of room. 

I'll get you some pictures, but there is definitely tons of space behind the seats. And I think I just let my "special surprise" out of the bag...


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

you serious?! that much room?
I barely had enough airspace for my IDQs to be sealed and only 10s at that
Looks like Ill take my truck to Dodge for a trade in lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Here ya go. How's this for behind the seat space:


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

I have MAYBE 1/4 of that behind seat of my truck


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

hey chit! there is one part from a 2010 that will fit an 07'! that stupid trim panel on the rear wall of the cab. if you pull it and the plastic box off the floor you will open up quite a bit more room! only thing behind the hump in the panel is the 3rd seatbelt. there is a metal bracket spot-welded to the cab for the top mechanism. but, a little grinder action and it comes right off.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that's good to know! I took the tray out for measurement taking a few weeks ago, but didn't think about removing the rear cab piece... I need to remove the corner trim pieces soon, so maybe I'll look into taking it off as well.

Thanks!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

you can get that panel out without pulling the side panels. just remove all the screws from the little plastic whatevertheyare's, and pull on the center. its flimsy enough that it pops right out of the sides. just be carefull not to crease it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome! I'll probably be tearing into it more this holiday weekend.

Got some stuff in the mail yesterday . . . still waiting on a few other items before we can mount everything up:


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet wheels and an even sweeter price they have (O.E. Wheels)! If I knew what a set of 22" tires goes for I'd consider the chrome ones for my silver Ram...too bad O.E. Wheels does not offer the 20" versions.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I couldn't pass it up! Been hunting for 22" wheels three months now for the right price, and that actually looks decent. These should fit the bill!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok folks, it doesn't get more budget than this right here. 

Sealed off the door "pods" for the 5 1/4" Diamond Hex mids:




























An additional ring to help mount the mid:










And lots of weatherstripping to help seal any gaps, and stop any door panel vibrations:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dayton RS100 with 0.10mH Inductor attached, these replaced each corner dash speaker. I used velcro tape on the inductors so they can be changed out later on if I want to try cutting at different frequencies:



















Vifa TG9 replaced the center channel, added a 4.7uF capacitor, again with velcro tape to allow swapping out if need be:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So far it is very clean and detailed. Had a real problem with harshness on every tweeter I tried. It was on a fluke I tried the TG9 and really liked it. Still have to turn the treble way down, but that's what I get for using the factory head unit and amp.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that looks great so far. i like the product choices


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Took everything back out this weekend. Starting over. Things are definitely amazing to the "average" listener. But it's still not where I want to be. Going to try a different direction this time, maybe a bit less towards "budget" and more towards "doing it right the first time".

Hoping to get the new system in by Oct. 23rd for the Audio meet in Greensboro/High Point.


----------



## Mayhem Industriez (Jun 15, 2010)

Great progress on your 4th gen. Man I love how the new rams look especially the R/Ts. My buddy has an 09 pretty modded out but still rocking the stock rims and I am trying to convince him to get the SRT wheels. Hopefully your truck will persuade him. Heres a pic of his 4th gen


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey I know that guy! Seen him over at DodgeTalk. That's one sweet arse Ram!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well time to let the cat out of the bag... 

Picked up the JL Audio CleanSweep - the CL-SSI Summing Interface and CL441DSP Processor.
Also nabbed a 10W6 for subwoofer duty, a set of C5-650 components for the front stage, and will be running a pretty kick a$$ 3 channel amp for power. 

This should hopefully tackle that dang factory amplifier problem. If it does, it will be a grand day for all of us trying to overcome the problems with these new audio systems. 

Should have some reviews later next week!


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

nice build!

very good equips!

Rainbow are very good!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! I forgot to show everyone pictures of the new wheels:


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Great looking truck!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Started mounting up the CleanSweep this morning:

CL-SSI mounted on a dash support bracket:










CL441dsp unit mounted on the back of the lower trim panel (I used washers on the bottom two screws, otherwise they would have gone right through the plastic):










Decided to color code front, rear, and sub inputs:










Test fitting wire clearances:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It was nice to finally talk to you on Saturday. That is a sharp looking truck.
I am looking forward to hearing the system with the CleanSweep.

Good luck.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks man! It was good talking with you and Jeremy. Lots of good info tossed around!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got all the under dash connections taken care of:

Every connection soldered and heatshrinked:










All wires zip tied out of the way:




























Found a great spot to tap into for the constant power, used a spade connector and plugged it right into an unused plug. Also located the keyed cigarette lighter plug for non-center console Rams and tapped into it for the ignition wire. Grounded the processors right to the dash, and voila!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Worked on placement this morning, about got it dialed in where everything needs to go:

Mids mounted low in the door panels (no turning back now since I hacked em up pretty good):



















Tweeters mounted up a bit higher in the sail panel (how ironic is it that I have two Slinky Jrs sitting on a bookshelf in my office, they worked perfect!):



















Snapshot of the beast powering it all for now (a HUGE thanks to my very good best friend - dodgeman70592):










And the monster providing the lows:










How's this for a 10 minute test enclosure (0.80 cu.ft. tuned to 32Hz):


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i like the sub enclosure. how are you liking the c5s?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I really like em! Took a bit to get the placement figured out, but I really like the flexibility of the crossovers.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice test enclosure. looking good so far.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought 2009 was the end of good looking trucks because I hate the look of both the 2009+ Ram and F150. But yours actually looks very very tasteful, the PTM grille isn't overbearing like the other Rams and those wheels look great. Nice work!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Uh oh... you might not like what I just did then:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Started Techflexing some of the wires last night and this morning, I REALLY like this stuff, definitely takes the install to a whole new level:



















Tweeters mounted in the A-pillars:





































Anyone care to guess what I have in mind for this old computer speaker housing:


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Housing to put behind the tweeter?


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you guys think it would be a good idea to install a 3 way system for my fron stage consisting of morel supremo 6SW in the stock door location, hybrid audio legatia L4 in the stock dash location, then the Morel supremo piccolo tweeters fiberglassed in the pillars or in the trim where the side view mirrors are.

Frequency cut off

Supremo 6SW................60hz-300hz
Legatia L4 4..................300hz-2000hz
Piccolo tweeter..............2,000hz-20,000hz


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

vfparts said:


> Do you guys think it would be a good idea to install a 3 way system for my fron stage consisting of morel supremo 6SW in the stock door location, hybrid audio legatia L4 in the stock dash location, then the Morel supremo piccolo tweeters fiberglassed in the pillars or in the trim where the side view mirrors are.
> 
> Frequency cut off
> 
> ...


I'd play the L4 a bit higher in freq (more like 300Hz-4kHz). Your system will sound more dynamic with the L4 playing those freqs instead of the Piccolo. 
Some people will even suggest to use 1 speaker for the voice spectrum (160Hz to around 6kHz) 

Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got a little bit more done, doors cut out to start on the new mounting "pods"



















RCA cables ran to the CleanSweep:



















And another hint regarding the computer speaker housing:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Some more teasers...



























Give up yet?







How about now?







Ok, how about this:


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

^ who woulda thunk it?

Like the build so far. And nice sparkly white truck.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks man!!!

Got the fuse holder mounted up:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the power wires run today:




























Figured this was the perfect spot for the ground:


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Everything is looking real good, nice choice in wheels. Keeping it Mopar and not bling bling 22 or 24 inch wheels.

Im still undecided if I want to do 3 way or keep it 2 way. If I keep it a 2 way ill install the piccolo tweeters in the stock dash location and the supremo 6SW in the stock door location keeping it looking 100% stock im just not sure how the piccolos would sound fireing up to the windshield compared to mounting them on a fiberglass pillar. If I do that then i might have to consider selling my Legetia L4 since I wont be using it for my front stage. Or If I should keep the legatia L4 and mount it in the stock dash location, supremo 6SW in the door lacation and fiberglass the tweeter on the pillars. 

im interested to see what your going to do with your doors considering you cut out the front portion infront of the driver.


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Did you loose the volume control on your head unit because your using the clean sweep, if im not mistake you have to use the JL audio provided volume knob right?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The volume knob still works on the radio. I was surprised to find out so does the front to rear fade, and the bass, mid, and treble settings.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the A-pillars and the mids mounted, going to take a listen for a few days before finalizing the doors. Subwoofer enclosure coming soon!!!


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

What are you planning on doing with the open space now in the door panel, make a molding around the 6.5" driver?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sort of. I will be making a mold, but it will be a grille of sorts attached to the door panel. I will also be re-doing the mid mounting to the door, try and make it look more factory.


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Any picture updates on the mold for the door speakers?


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

I like your install, clean and simple.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually just got the parts in last night. I hope to have some progress on the doors this afternoon.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks awesome man! Love the wheels!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Been awhile since I updated, got the subwoofer enclosure finished up. Its not pretty, but will be getting covered in some fine material as soon as I can locate it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What the F is up with that port you say? Well here is why. On the regular cab trucks there is a molded piece where the center seat belt support would go. Since the R/T has no center seat, no seat belt. But still has the molding there. The port fits behind the enclosure and sits flush against the rear cab wall, essentially being hidden outside the enclosure...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

More pics of the truck (sorry, I couldn't resist!!!)


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks great. i like the design of the external port. looks really good


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Great work. Creative use of space with the port. What's all the Shuretape for though? Surely (Shurely!?) not holding it together!!?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Great work. Creative use of space with the port. What's all the Shuretape for though? Surely (Shurely!?) not holding it together!!?


Not this time 

Actually we tried out a new blade on the table saw. The seams were so tight, no silicone was really required. I just glued, brad nailed, and then used that Shuretape on the seams to make absolutely sure there is no leaks.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey really like your truck. Love these new Rams. Can't wait till my '09 Sport is paid for. I've been toying with the idea of a 3-way active setup all in the door. But I've been toying with lots of ideas. Can't wait to see how everything works out for you, and maybe I'll even get to hear it some day!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

New addition to the project:


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

so are you running the sub off the front channels for 300 watts and the components off the rear for 75 each? great looking amp


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is exactly right! Noticed a slight difference in sound quality, but still have to dial everything in correctly.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

haha nice. i know my JL equipment haha. i loved those amps but could never find one on a good deal


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I couldn't pass up the deal on this one, good news was I knew a little bit about the history of it before purchasing, that always make me feel more comfortable buying used. 

Hopefully I can get the input sensitivity set correctly soon. I really like the detail it provides (no more hiss in my system at low volumes too) and seems like the sub is getting more juice, but isn't hitting the notes like it was on the old Planet Audio amp... got to figure that out.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, time to change things up again. I've fine tuned the amp a bit more... and that is leading me in a new direction.

Going with a sealed subwoofer enclosure. The regular cab truck is just way too resonant for this ported enclosure. Doesn't blend that well, and definitely booms a bit much on certain notes.

Just part of the fun with custom installs! Good news is, the 10W6 absolutely ROCKS in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the volume and bass knobs painted flat black, painted the indicator white, and mounted up today:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Really love what you have done with the truck since the NC Fall Meet. I am certainly looking forward to hearing the system at the Spring Meet!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I definitely look forward to your impressions of it at the next meet.

Thank you for the kind words. I tried to take the advice of everyone at the last meet and incorporate them in some way to this build. Hopefully it will be worthy enough to sit in the same parking lot as the rest!


----------



## gdean83 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking Great! What kind of mounting depth do you have in the front doors?


----------



## tpollon2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good read here!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

gdean83 said:


> Looking Great! What kind of mounting depth do you have in the front doors?


Not a whole heck of a lot actually. Even baffles are limited on how far out you can go too because of the door panel. You can see I just cut my panels and will be fabricated a new "grille" to replace them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

tpollon2 said:


> Good read here!


Thanks!

Sad news though (depends on how you look at it). This particular setup is the best yet to date. Crystal clear, superb bass, everything is staged right on the dash (I couldn't believe how well it staged actually)... but... still not where I think it should be.

Starting over... AGAIN. Details soon.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

can't wait to see the new direction. you put in a lot of work into this install


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you sir! Hopefully I can put the same amount of dedication and craftsmanship into this one, as many of the members do here.


----------



## Dodge4L1fe (Jun 5, 2009)

looking good so far


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright, here's the plan.

JBL MS-8
Diamond D5 5.1 amplifier
Diamond D5 600.2 amplifier
H-audio Enigma tweeter x2
H-audio Trinity mid x3
ID CX62 mid x2
Vibe BlackAir 15" subwoofer

Enigmas crossed around 9Khz, Trinitys playing 9Khz down to around 320hz, ID mids covering 350hz down to 50hz, and Vibe aub covering the rest.

Problem is, the mids will be playing mono. I know it's a small spectrum they will be covering, but it's an essential part. 

Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

2 questions. How did you paint the knobs for the jl equipment? what's going to happen to the old equipment?

I guess 3 haha. Where is the 3rd mid going? Center channel?


Nice list of equipment though


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually all the old equipment has sold, minus the 10W6. It's still for sale 

3rd mid would be center channel yes. The truck came equipped with one, and I'd like to get it back if possible.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn. I was liking the C5s. They're like 400 locally. I can't wait for your next build


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Welp, almost everything ordered. 

This go round:

Massive Audio Nano N3 amplifier
Massive Audio Nano Nx4 amplifier
Massive Audio CK6 Stage III comps (times two)
Massive Audio QC15 subwoofer

And still searching for a Kenwood DDX896 for the brains of the operation. May have found one, should know more today about that. 

Will be upgrading the wiring again, re-doing the doors and A-pillars, and building one monster enclosure for behind the seats. 

More pics coming soon!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Welp, almost everything ordered.
> 
> This go round:
> 
> ...



pssshhhhh I give it 6 weeks tops :laugh:

Keep 1 long enough for someone to hear it at the Spring meet


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok you got it!

I don't think the wife is going to let me swap things out after this...


----------



## sweetsounds (Jan 30, 2011)

Just wanted to comment on how good I think that truck looks with the srt-10 rims. I would have been tempted to keep the stockers, but the new, dark rims....gorgeous.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Chithead
Send me a PM, I have a DDX896 at the shop I believe. It came off of our display and I think I can get the manager to do a sweet deal on it. I will check in the morning to see if it is still there

jim


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! A PM headed your way.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

youll really like those massive amps. i got mine in yesterday. hooked up the N4, and it has tons of clean power! still have to install the NX4.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm liking the looks of them so far. Especially the component set.

Looks like I'll possibly be changing things up again though... this setup may be finding it's way into another project.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Looks like I'll possibly be changing things up again though... this setup may be finding it's way into another project.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I KNEW it!!!
I gave you 6 WEEKS though you didn't make it 6 DAYS!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea he should just be in sales


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh come on now... it isn't THAT bad...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So can I change the title since this doesn't seem to be much of a budget anymore?

Here's some pics of the latest gear:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

look at all that massive goodness! that qc looks like itll move a bit more air than the ol w6 too!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ameuba10 said:


> look at all that massive goodness! that qc looks like itll move a bit more air than the ol w6 too!


Do you want the over or under on 7 days until his next for sale thread with these exact same pictures. :worried::surprised:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Do you want the over or under on 7 days until his next for sale thread with these exact same pictures. :worried::surprised:


Give me two.fiddy on under 7 days...


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

well he did mention about putting some of it in some project car, so maybe he has other plans. care to elaborate chithead?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

im calling dibs on the massive audio subs and comps.;p


----------



## drofspeed03 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chit, when you had the cleansweep in did you hook it up after the head unit or the factory amp?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

After the factory amp. The amp had dash, front and rear outputs that were all different, so that's why I had to use the Summing Interface to combine all three outputs into one.


----------



## CGlines (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been following your build since you first posted it over at Ramforumz. I love the progression from where you started to where you're at now. I'm about to begin phase 2 of my build and am ordering a set of the ck6's as well. Have you had a chance to listen to them yet? If so, what are you impressions?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not even installed yet, and I LOVE them!!!

YouTube - Massive Audio CK6 components


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I must say that is some sexy car audio....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thought I'd let the cat out of the bag finally on my "secret" project...

An idea forming...










First step of idea taking place, move switch panel down...










Step two, where should the head unit go...










Better yet, where would the iPad go...










This looks like a good spot...










Head unit mounted...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And now the iPad mounted... well, temporarily. Still have to put the finishing touches on things.














































The Kenwood KDC-X792 really cleans up the sound from the iPad, and allows the option of controlling through the head unit, or by using the iPad. Guess which one I picked...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like you did a clean job shoehorning that thing in there. How's the glare when the sun's out?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks like you did a clean job shoehorning that thing in there. How's the glare when the sun's out?


So far not terrible. First few days of this idea, I sat out there at different times of day and held it up, trying to find the right angle to prevent glare most of the day.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

does the ipad hook into the ipod chord on the radio just like a regular ipod would? i always wondered this but had no one to try it out out and answer me.


looks like a nice and fun little project


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, hooks right into the USB cable of the head unit.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Amazing how creative things can get....reminds me of that expression "necessity is the mother of invention" although I don't know how "necessary" an ipad is in the dash, but it sure looks good lol! It looks great especially with those McIntosh gauges on screen...


----------



## CGlines (Sep 13, 2010)

That's pretty ballsy to hack up your console like that, but it came out very nice. What are your overall impressions of the difference in sound between the stock touchscreen unit and the aftermarket HU?

How did you go about bracing the HU in the spot you installed it?

I installed my ck6's by the way and they are incredible! Just received my Dayton HO 10" yesterday. Should be going under one of the rear seats sometime soon.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I am digging this.

DON'T SELL THIS ONE!!!!!!!! At least until mid-May.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

CGlines said:


> That's pretty ballsy to hack up your console like that, but it came out very nice. What are your overall impressions of the difference in sound between the stock touchscreen unit and the aftermarket HU?
> 
> How did you go about bracing the HU in the spot you installed it?
> 
> I installed my ck6's by the way and they are incredible! Just received my Dayton HO 10" yesterday. Should be going under one of the rear seats sometime soon.


No contest between stock and the Excelon head unit. It destroys the stock setup. CK6 and s Dayton HO, man that is going to be nice. I think you'll really enjoy it.

The head unit is braced by the switch panel below and the stock mounting locations provided for the traction control/hazard flashers that I moved down lower.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Man you have got balls of steal! I think you have given me the courage to do a little surgery on my Ram. Which leads me to my question, I'm thinking of going the MS-8 route and really beefing up the center channel speaker to like a 6 1/2 coaxial or component. Anyway I was wondering what was lurking under the dash in that depression between the stock center channel and the space that apparently can house a full functional iPad?

Chuck


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll get you some pictures. I think just the defroster vent, but we'll make sure.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I will be picking up my 2011 Ram R/T this week and just re-read this whole thread, i kinda want to run a pair of the Alpine Type R 8's sealed downfiring behind one of the seats, the new Alpine Xpower 5 channel, and undecided on mids and stuff i'd like to go tweeter less with Trinitys or something all the way across and some kind of H Audio midbass in the doors.


----------



## RoscoeM (May 5, 2011)

Your my heroo... Great install.


----------



## hrlmwrld (Apr 29, 2011)

I went through this several years ago, I was never happy, the only thing that made me "happy" was change it's no different than an addict looking for the next high, I will pray for your speedy and complete recovery. 

"Rosebud"


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Since you hooked up the cleansweep after the amp does that mean if i do my imprint the same way the factory amp will still send power to the center channel and rear speakers or does it just bypass them?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The Cleansweep didn't have a center channel input, so I ended up not using it. 

I did want to try an MS-8 with the factory amp to try and retain the center channel... but eventually I decided it would be better (for me) to just start fresh with all aftermarket pieces.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Question... do I start a new thread since the budget just absolutely went out with the window with my latest purchases?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chithead said:


> Question... do I start a new thread since the budget just absolutely went out with the window with my latest purchases?




IMHO HELL YA ! You got the good stuff coming... Look out NC Meets and shows :thumbsup:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ten four! Starting a new thread once the good stuff gets here


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

AUGUST 20TH!!!! Right around the corner for whatever you have cookin'


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am really trying this time - just shopping for head units now


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> I am really trying this time


Hmmmmm [insert Smart @$$ comment here]



chithead said:


> Just shopping for head units now


Since you say the budget is shot anyways....go for a record and get the P99


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Since you say the budget is shot anyways....go for a record and get the P99



:laugh::laugh::laugh: You just want my wife to kill me... don't you.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: You just want my wife to kill me... don't you.


No kill just maim :laugh:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Head unit secured!!! Now just waiting on everything to arrive... started applying deadener this morning though.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> AUGUST 20TH!!!! Right around the corner for whatever you have cookin'


Hoping he is ready to impress a few


----------

